# Senior citizen texting code.



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2015)

:nicethread:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2015)

Ain't THAT the truth?!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2015)

Gives new meaning to horses arse.


----------

